# Clicking sound when braking at low speed



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

I have begun to notice a clicking sound coming from the passanger side of the car when I apply the brakes at low crawling speeds. I hear it when I'm pulling in and out of garage, down the alley, in rush hour traffic. Think of a quick clamp, the clicking noise it makes when you squeeze the clamp tight. Any thoughts. 

I bought the car at the end of January and has only 2400 miles on it. It is a 1LT RS. Someone please help, is this a warranty covered issue?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Only thing I can think of is it's something brake related or CV joints. I would take that wheel off and inspect it. Or just take it by the dealer and tell them what's going on.


----------



## MWCOOL (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the same thing happening. I'm taking it in today for this and a few other things


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Ours does the same thing, it sounds like crickets everytime the brakes are applied. It may be the same issue as the euro ones were seeing with the calipers not sliding of the guide pins smoothly.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Mine does this also... Does anyone have a answer for this problem?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Malfunctioning ABS sensor, maybe.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Ours does the same thing, it sounds like crickets everytime the brakes are applied. It may be the same issue as the euro ones were seeing with the calipers not sliding of the guide pins smoothly.


Mine does this! Always thought it was weird.

Were the guide pins greased from the factory?


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

My car does it just before I completely stop. You hear 2 clicks, and then 2 more.. but if I let the car roll at a stop light a little after I stop , you don't hear it..


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Worn CV joints Rattle when you turn . The brakes should have an Anti rattle clip . You should take it to the dealer . 2500 miles , thats a warranty issue .


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Mattburgess said:


> My car does it just before I completely stop. You hear 2 clicks, and then 2 more.. but if I let the car roll at a stop light a little after I stop , you don't hear it..


Do you have drum brakes on the back ?? Is it the auto adjuster ?? that clicks when you put on the brake .


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Malfunctioning ABS sensor, maybe.


You would get an ABS code if the sensor was malfunctionning. wouldn't you ??


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

wallbngr said:


> Do you have drum brakes on the back ?? Is it the auto adjuster ?? that clicks when you put on the brake .



Yes I have drum, but the noise seems to be up front towards the passenger side. My car has 500 miles on it and has been doing it since I bought it. Almost every stop it makes this quite clicking noise.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> I have begun to notice a clicking sound coming from the passanger side of the car when I apply the brakes at low crawling speeds. I hear it when I'm pulling in and out of garage, down the alley, in rush hour traffic. Think of a quick clamp, the clicking noise it makes when you squeeze the clamp tight. Any thoughts.
> 
> I bought the car at the end of January and has only 2400 miles on it. It is a 1LT RS. Someone please help, is this a warranty covered issue?


I think I have the same noise. I noticed it today- it happens at low speed breaking and sounds like it is from the passemger side. They started some construction this week and I have been driving in very slow stop and go traffic and noticed this. Anyone else? Has the dealer determined what is wrong yet?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I think I have the same noise. I noticed it today- it happens at low speed breaking and sounds like it is from the passemger side. They started some construction this week and I have been driving in very slow stop and go traffic and noticed this. Anyone else? Has the dealer determined what is wrong yet?




dby2011,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer to have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I think I have the same noise. I noticed it today- it happens at low speed breaking and sounds like it is from the passemger side. They started some construction this week and I have been driving in very slow stop and go traffic and noticed this. Anyone else? Has the dealer determined what is wrong yet?





Chevy Customer Service said:


> dby2011,
> I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer to have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Many people with this problem. There is no fix. It will continue to be crap because the brakes are crap and they will make noise. If you take it in, they'll say it's normal. There's nothing wrong.

Just live with it and when you finish paying it get another car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

thaicruze said:


> Many people with this problem. There is no fix. It will continue to be crap because the brakes are crap and they will make noise. If you take it in, they'll say it's normal. There's nothing wrong.
> 
> Just live with it and when you finish paying it get another car.



Did you ever think that there is nothing wrong with the brakes making this sound? since so many people seem to hear it I would assume its just part of the mechanical movement making noise & nothing to worry about.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like the brake pad sliding on the clip when the caliper closes. I had a similar sound and lubed the contact points on the front pads and the noise was gone. There is no lube on them from the factory.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

For me, it ended up being the rear brakes. The dealer had to adjust just the rear brake pads and resurface the inside of the drum. I think they were not prperly adjusted from the factory.


----------



## edster (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm new to this, but recently bought a used (1400 miles) 2012 1LT. Didn't even get home and heard the noise you describe. Brought it back, salesman and tech rode with me to hear it. Service fixed it, no charge..... Now to fix the windshield noise.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Did you ever think that there is nothing wrong with the brakes making this sound? since so many people seem to hear it I would assume its just part of the mechanical movement making noise & nothing to worry about.


nope.

I solved my clicking yesterday by getting new brake pads somewhere else. 

the rattle is still there but with the windows up it is not barely noticeable. the clicking though stopped completely.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Sounds like the brake pad sliding on the clip when the caliper closes. I had a similar sound and lubed the contact points on the front pads and the noise was gone. There is no lube on them from the factory.


yea. my dealer put globs of lube and didn't help.

i just put new brake pads. Bendix for Holden Cruze. no clicking. not at the dealer. it now brakes better than before.

the cruze's brakes rattle though. it's an unavoidable fact.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

thaicruze said:


> yea. my dealer put globs of lube and didn't help.
> 
> i just put new brake pads. Bendix for Holden Cruze. no clicking. not at the dealer. it now brakes better than before.
> 
> the cruze's brakes rattle though. it's an unavoidable fact.


If it's an unavoidable fact, why do so many people on this board not have this problem?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I noticed this exact thing on mine today. Beautiful, sunny, low 70s, so I put down the driver's window and open the sunroof. Highway was all stop and go, so I heard this a lot. I've had the windows down/a similar traffic situation like this before, and no noise. 1271 miles.

I didn't take it out this evening, nor did I have the time to look at it. Sure seemed like driver's side front, but I just had the one window down. It did indeed sound like the pad was moving around inside the caliper.

Not that it matters if it is the front, but I believe I have four wheel disks, so no drum noise in the back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

thaicruze said:


> yea. my dealer put globs of lube and didn't help.
> 
> i just put new brake pads. Bendix for Holden Cruze. no clicking. not at the dealer. it now brakes better than before.
> 
> the cruze's brakes rattle though. it's an unavoidable fact.


Neither of my Cruzen have a brake rattle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Neither of my Cruzen have a brake rattle.


You sure? Even with the windows down creeping in traffic at 5-10 mph?

I bet if you listen for it, it's there. A 2013 Cruze I drove off the lot did it too!

Some cars just have their little noises. My parents Acura made a loud 'pop' with the brakes after reversing then applying them forwards the first time. Apparently a normal thing for those; the pads were changing direction (it did this so they wouldn't squeal going either direction).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I went out to lunch to get my tires rotated on my 2012 ECO MT, I rolled all windows down and turned off/muted all interior sounds. I let my car coast "clutch" in down the parking lot and pressed on brakes. I heard a very faint click as the brake system engaged hydralic pressure and again when I let off the brakes. No rattle, however.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I took a video of my clicking sound today. I'm pumping the brake pedal in the video, faster in the beginning and slower toward the end (letting the car come to a complete stop).

Cruze :: IMG_1847.mp4 video by SunlineFan - Photobucket


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I took a video of my clicking sound today. I'm pumping the brake pedal in the video, faster in the beginning and slower toward the end (letting the car come to a complete stop).
> 
> Cruze :: IMG_1847.mp4 video by SunlineFan - Photobucket


Man, that sound would drive me crazy! Sounds like someone is getting busy on some worn out bed springs or something, hahaha! Have you taken it in yet to be looked at? Maybe the dealership can check and see if things are properly lubed down there (no pun intended) or maybe see if replacing the brake pads would do the trick? Hope you and all others who have this annoying issue get a definite fix!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I took a video of my clicking sound today. I'm pumping the brake pedal in the video, faster in the beginning and slower toward the end (letting the car come to a complete stop).
> 
> Cruze :: IMG_1847.mp4 video by SunlineFan - Photobucket


Sounds like someone put a playing card in your spokes. That definitely isn't right.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Exactly, it is annoying. It only happens when first applying or releasing the brakes though. And it can't be heard inside at all with the windows up/sunroof closed. As I got on the highway today, it was moving great, so I closed it up. A half mile later or so, around the bend, it was stop and go. Didn't hear it again until I put the window down again.

Nope, haven't had it back to the dealer yet. I just noticed it yesterday and didn't know of it was just a fluke. I will talk to them next week, even though I may take a peek myself first.

I know one thing, I think I will request an ECO MT as a loaner this time. I debated a manual, but didn't want one with the stop and go I deal with. I never test drove one, and I think it would be a fun experience.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I have the same clicking/metal scrapping sound. I had it for the last 4 months but the dealer doesn't hear it. Anyway, with the windows down it is obvious at low speed while slowly braking.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Exactly, it is annoying. It only happens when first applying or releasing the brakes though. And it can't be heard inside at all with the windows up/sunroof closed. As I got on the highway today, it was moving great, so I closed it up. A half mile later or so, around the bend, it was stop and go. Didn't hear it again until I put the window down again.
> 
> Nope, haven't had it back to the dealer yet. I just noticed it yesterday and didn't know of it was just a fluke. I will talk to them next week, even though I may take a peek myself first.
> 
> I know one thing, I think I will request an ECO MT as a loaner this time. I debated a manual, but didn't want one with the stop and go I deal with. I never test drove one, and I think it would be a fun experience.




Sunline Fan,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Sunline Fan,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy! I will keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I stopped by the dealer today on my way home. Of course, as soon as I pull into the staging area/garage and get a service writer over there, the sound won't happen again. As I explained it to him and let him listen to the video, he tried to blame it on some light surface rust buildup on the rotors? Yeah, I don't think so. I took it out in the parking lot, went around a couple rows, and got it to come back. I went right back in the bay, got him, and got it to do it again. He had no idea what's wrong, so I guess they've never seen this before.

I have an appointment to drop it off tomorrow morning for them to look at it during the day tomorrow. So much for the hopes of getting an ECO MT for the day- the best he could offer is a ride in the shuttle. Yeah, we'll see how that works out. I have a feeling my mom will have to come pick me up from work since I usually have to stay late every day, and I never know by how much.

I was talking with my salesman about the plastic trim piece behind the back door that's deformed looking. He saw it (the lighting in the garage there was good), but he says that GM warranty probably wouldn't approve such a minor cosmetic thing. I will make sure to mention it to the service guy tomorrow morning, and if they won't do anything, Stacy, I'll be calling your name. IMO, no noticeable flaw should be minor at this age/mileage when it wasn't owner inflicted.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

What a day it has been...

Took it in first thing this morning and hoped I left it in good hands. The morning didn't get off to the best start- a communication cluster caused the shuttle to not be ready to take me to work. So after waiting, the service manager hopped into a brand new (600ish miles) 2013 Malibu and took the two of us going in the same general direction to work.










I heard nothing from the dealer all day. I was able to keep up with the car via the OnStar app, so I knew when they drove/ran it. After arriving to work about five minutes late, I asked my mom to come pick me up instead of waiting for some driver. It's a good thing, because the dealer called to tell me the driver was out with the van on his way to pick me up and probably a half hour away. He called to tell me that when we were about ten minutes away from the dealer...

I got there and the car wasn't quite ready. They had to test drive it yet to make sure it was fixed. So after the discussion with the service manager this morning suggesting that I just had to test drive a Volt, I figured, what the heck, I'll do that right now. Well, they claimed they didn't have the demo one that the service manager said they did. They didn't offer up another Volt either though. Granted yes, there's no way I'm buying one now, but I would still have liked to test drive it to see what another vehicle on the same platform would be like. FWIW, I wanted to test drive an ECO MT too. I guess the sales dept doesn't want to be bothered with me now, but until they actually refund my $100 deposit on the car that they forgot to deduct from the price of the car, I will continue to pester them. They claim they need to get the deal back from the parent dealer in order to adjust all the paperwork? Enough on that for now, but I figure Stacy would like to document this.

I did have a chance to snack on some free popcorn, pick up a new 2013 Cruze brochure, and take some pics, which I'll post in a little while.

When they finally finished and got the paperwork processed, I found out that they decided to replace the front brake pads, machine the rotors, and lube everything up well. Best as I can tell, the noise is gone, but we'll see for how long. At this rate, they'll have to replace the front pads and machine the rotors another 26 times before the warranty runs out!

I did also get some resolution on the plastic piece behind the door. As I expected, they have to order it, so they did. They will let me know when it comes in, and there just might be the possibility where they'll give it to me to install- I just need to return the old part to them to send back to GM.

And last but not least, I saw the paperwork this morning included a complimentary wash (worth $7!!). I told them to keep the car wash. I would have anyway, but it's supposed to rain tonight again! This was the answer, and indeed, it was returned to me unwashed. I actually had to find someone with some glass cleaner to clean off this writing before I left!










Crossing my fingers and hoping for more than 1300 trouble free miles!

All in all, I was very pleased with the quality of the service at Feldman. They did everything I asked of them without issue. Let's hope they come through on the plastic part now. My only complaint is the test drive guy must have got on it a little in the 3-4 mile test drive, because my tank average (currently about 5/8) dropped from almost 36 to low 34's. But hey, I'll take that if the problem is fixed.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What is this deformed plastic trim piece that you speak of? Pictures?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if the clicking sounds are most pronounced when first moving from forward to reverse, and vice versa, then it might be "back-lash" in the axles; which *GM TP# 09-04-95-001D* addresses. Check with your service manager for diagnosis and possible service/repair...they _"...add washers to front axle..." _as solution.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if the clicking sounds are most pronounced when first moving from forward to reverse, and vice versa, then it might be "back-lash" in the axles; which *GM TP# 09-04-95-001D* addresses. Check with your service manager for diagnosis and possible service/repair...they _"...add washers to front axle..." _as solution.


Unfortunately that isn't it, but thanks for the tip! I took the video of it in drive, without moving the shifter. In fact, it hadn't been in reverse since that morning (I back into my parking spot).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> What is this deformed plastic trim piece that you speak of? Pictures?


It's hard to see (hard to photograph too), but there's a bubble in the plastic here in the bottom center:










It really shows up in the sun. I can push on the bubble and when I release, it'll pop back out.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> It's hard to see (hard to photograph too), but there's a bubble in the plastic here in the bottom center:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh okay, yeah I see it. I also notice that the long trim piece that splits the last pillar towards the top isn't flush on the car like it is at the bottom.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

I have the same noise with mine. I took the front brakes apart and cleaned and lube everything, but still have the noise. Mine seems to be coming from the drivers side.


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

i have the almost the same problem. they couldn't figure out what the noise what coming from.... i know it is the brakes on the drives side. the pin touching something or something like that. low speeds and high speeds the noise is there.. i thought it was because i was hard on the brakes and it was just the brakes heated up. but that wasn't the case even when the in the mornings just driving the noise is there... just driving the car

the noise drives me bonkers so i just turn the music up. as the service advisor told me to do when i saw him about the problem. they said it might not be a warrenty issue.:question:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jthod said:


> I have the same noise with mine. I took the front brakes apart and cleaned and lube everything, but still have the noise. Mine seems to be coming from the drivers side.




Jthod,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? If you have not I would suggest that you do so you can get this documented with them. Also, I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

I am technician at the dealer, but I will keep you updated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> What a day it has been...
> 
> Took it in first thing this morning and hoped I left it in good hands. The morning didn't get off to the best start- a communication cluster caused the shuttle to not be ready to take me to work. So after waiting, the service manager hopped into a brand new (600ish miles) 2013 Malibu and took the two of us going in the same general direction to work.
> 
> ...




Sunline Fan,
Thank you for the update on this. I am happy to hear that you are pleased with your service center. Please keep me updated on the rest of your concerns. If you have any questions feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I have an appointment to take it back Monday afternoon to get the plastic part put on. Should be good to go then!


----------



## jgreaves06 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ive had this same problem. Took it in the the dealership on july 29th and I still don't have an answer. They thought it was the brake drum but have tested it on other cars and found that it didnt fix the problem. I'm suppose to talk to the regional rep on monday to get a clearer answer. Its a big pain in the butt and they dont know how to fix it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jgreaves06 said:


> Ive had this same problem. Took it in the the dealership on july 29th and I still don't have an answer. They thought it was the brake drum but have tested it on other cars and found that it didnt fix the problem. I'm suppose to talk to the regional rep on monday to get a clearer answer. Its a big pain in the butt and they dont know how to fix it.



jgreaves06,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would be happy to look into your case for you. If you would like me to look into this please send me a PM with your name and VIN. Either way, please keep me posted on this concern. Also, if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

As a follow up to my appointment, they replaced the plastic trim piece on mine today that had a bubble in it. No further questions asked, and they did it while I waited.

Old:









New:










And with a coating of 303 on it now:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Sunline, did you ever mentioned to them that it appears that the piece separating the last pillar isn't running flush all the way up? Don't know if you even noticed it.You'll have to double click the picture to see the arrows pointing to what im talking about.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Sunline, did you ever mentioned to them that it appears that the piece separating the last pillar isnt running flush all the way up?Don't know if you even noticed it.
> View attachment 8011


Oh yeah, sorry I forgot to address that when you asked before. I didn't mention it to them, there's nothing wrong with it. That's just the door seal butting up to the plastic, and for some reason it's a little uneven. I'll admit, the end does look a little rough though, and I actually took a black paint marker to it to make it look a little better. The edge of the plastic is actually nice and smooth:










Jon


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Oh yeah, sorry I forgot to address that when you asked before. I didn't mention it to them, there's nothing wrong with it. That's just the door seal butting up to the plastic, and for some reason it's a little uneven. I'll admit, the end does look a little rough though, and I actually took a black paint marker to it to make it look a little better. The edge of the plastic is actually nice and smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh okay, yeah, i see it now. No big deal then. Good idea with the marker thing though! Glad your car is back to perfect now that they fixed it!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Was in a parking garage tonight and put the window down to talk to somebody I knew.

The brake squeak has returned


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Was in a parking garage tonight and put the window down to talk to somebody I knew.
> 
> The brake squeak has returned



Sunline Fan,
I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your brakes. Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into the dealer in regards to this? Please keep me posted on progress with your dealer.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Sunline Fan,
> I am sorry to hear that you are having issues with your brakes. Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into the dealer in regards to this? Please keep me posted on progress with your dealer.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks for checking in, Stacy. No, I have not returned it to the dealer. I want to look at it myself this weekend. I noticed that it didn't make the noise today after work (I rolled the window down and listened for it), but it's much colder. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.

I really don't want to take it to the dealer unless they can find a way for me to get to work more reliably. Waiting for the shuttle to take a half dozen of us all over the area causing me to get to work whenever isn't acceptable.

I'm wondering if this is a caliper issue. That's the only constant in this situation. The new pads must be moving around inside the calipers, and these calipers must be just a little on the outside of the size tolerances.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Sunline Fan,

I noticed this issue months ago while braking slightly in a quiet underground garage. After reading a few posts, it turns out the clicking is made by a lack of lubrication. That's the way the braking system is build. I will try to find more details and repost my findings here.

Notice, if you are having the same issue I have, moderate to hard braking wont cause any clicking noise. Also, if you drive with your windows up you wont notice it at all. As long as it doesnt affect braking performance, this might just be a very minor issue.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Sunline Fan,
> 
> I noticed this issue months ago while braking slightly in a quiet underground garage. After reading a few posts, it turns out the clicking is made by a lack of lubrication. That's the way the braking system is build. I will try to find more details and repost my findings here.
> 
> Notice, if you are having the same issue I have, moderate to hard braking wont cause any clicking noise. Also, if you drive with your windows up you wont notice it at all. As long as it doesnt affect braking performance, this might just be a very minor issue.


Yes, I just hear it with my window down, or if someone were standing outside near the car, they hear it loud and clear.

It didn't make the noise when new, and it didn't make it after the dealer re-did everything and re-lubed. Thanks for the tips on the lube- I wonder if it's a poor lube type, or a poorly designed part that won't retain the lube?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I remember reading something about a lack of lube on a certain component. Mine did the same thing. When new it was fine but after 6000 miles or so it started to become noisy. Do you know where they applied lube on yours?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't, I just assumed it was the slide pins. I didn't make it anywhere near 6000 miles though- they did the work at 1350 miles on mine and it has 2733 on it right now.

I guess my prediction was right back when it first happened regarding them possibly re-doing everything like 20 some more times before the warranty runs out!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks for checking in, Stacy. No, I have not returned it to the dealer. I want to look at it myself this weekend. I noticed that it didn't make the noise today after work (I rolled the window down and listened for it), but it's much colder. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> I really don't want to take it to the dealer unless they can find a way for me to get to work more reliably. Waiting for the shuttle to take a half dozen of us all over the area causing me to get to work whenever isn't acceptable.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a caliper issue. That's the only constant in this situation. The new pads must be moving around inside the calipers, and these calipers must be just a little on the outside of the size tolerances.



Sunline Fan,
I do understand your feelings on this. I would like you to keep me posted on your concern. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime. I am always happy to help!  
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Had the same problem with my brakes after 600 miles or so. Took the car in and they resurfaced the drums and rotors, and the noise went away. Now i'm around 6,000 miles and the past 2 days I've started hearing just the faintest return of that dreaded chirp sound when going real slow with brakes lightly applied. 

:-(


----------



## salexander38 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a 2011 LT with 33,000 miles, and I have a similar problem. When applying the brakes at a low rate of speed, or near the end of a stop, a "clicking" sound comes from the right rear of the vehicle. I've taken the car to the dealer twice. The first time they turned the right rear drum. The noise seemed to go away for about a month or so, but there was still a "grinding" sound coming from the same area. The "clicking" returned shortly after. I took the vehicle back to the dealership about 2 weeks ago, and they couldn't reproduce the issue, so they did nothing about it. This morning the vehicle made the same sound when slamming on the brakes, and the brakes were not as responsive as I thought they should be - took me longer to stop than it should have. I beginning to worry about the issue, and it seems that EVERY single Cruze has this problem from the factory.​


----------



## Jerry (Oct 4, 2012)

*Clicking Problem Solved!!*



geo81mm said:


> I have begun to notice a clicking sound coming from the passanger side of the car when I apply the brakes at low crawling speeds. I hear it when I'm pulling in and out of garage, down the alley, in rush hour traffic. Think of a quick clamp, the clicking noise it makes when you squeeze the clamp tight. Any thoughts.
> 
> I bought the car at the end of January and has only 2400 miles on it. It is a 1LT RS. Someone please help, is this a warranty covered issue?


Had the same problem. Took it in several times before they finally replaced the rear hubs and installed all new rear brakes. Previously they tried lubing some parts, turning the drums, replacing the pads, and replacing the wheel cylinders - all to no avail (actually, turning the drums provided temporary relief). The new hubs and brakes are from a new supplier, though I notice the new hubs are still made in Korea. Nevertheless, after several months of use we've not heard a single click, regardless of weather conditions. Clearly, there was a defect in the original equipment.


----------

